# Achieve Perfect Alignment with Kiss Cut� Distressed Appliqu�



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Achieve Perfect Alignment with Kiss Cut® Distressed Appliqué*

Get perfect letter alignment of your distressed design every time with Kiss Cut® Distressed Appliqué from Stahls’ ID Direct™. Lettering arrives pre-aligned in a single piece with the foreground tacked, or “kissed”, to the background with a pressure-sensitive adhesive. Just position and sew. Stahls’ optional sew disks makes sewing even easier. 

Kiss Cut® Distressed Appliqué can be conveniently ordered through Stahls’ online designer, Any Word. Any Way. ™ Simply select a size, script or block, font style and one of six levels of distressed effects. Further customize with a tail or name drop. Choose a foreground and optional background color from more than 20 popular colors of pressure-sensitive acrylic felt or pressure-sensitive chino twill. 

Even split-front designs for jerseys and hoodies are easy with Kiss Cut® Distressed Appliqué. For more information, visit stahls.com/any-word-any-way or call 800.4.STAHLS. 

Stahls’ ID Direct™, a GroupeSTAHL Company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ ID Direct™ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ ID Direct™ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to StahlsID.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

